# RX300 vs Minikin V2



## Vitblitz (28/2/17)

Hi Guys, 

Desperately need some advice.

I'm looking to purchase a new mod, cant decide on these two:

Any advice or other suggestions would be great, max spend R1500. 

Thank you in advance.

*REULEAUX RX300 QUAD 18650 BOX MOD*
*




*

*MINIKIN V2






*


----------



## Kalashnikov (28/2/17)

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/new-battlestar-200w-tc-box-mod-battery-combo-1

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Vitblitz (28/2/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/new-battlestar-200w-tc-box-mod-battery-combo-1
> View attachment 86547



This is better than the other two?

Damn sexy mod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (28/2/17)

Vitblitz said:


> This is better than the other two?
> 
> Damn sexy mod


I would think so. I sold my minikin v2 for this. Miles better. It doesnt have the curve feature as the minikin. But its smaller. fits easier in the pocket. And just looks more classy.

And its cheaper...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (28/2/17)

Personally i would go for the Snowwolf. I just love the look of their mods. If you want to decide against the other two, ill suggest the Minikin, Asmodus products are just better build quality IMO

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (28/2/17)

the rolo would be in a different class cause it takes 4 batteries. which means you looking at R800 in batteries alone + external charger.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (28/2/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> the rolo would be in a different class cause it takes 4 batteries. which means you looking at R800 in batteries alone + external charger.



And its nice to have a spare set to be able to swap out the four batts for a fresh set
So you actually should be looking to get 8 batteries  
And that costs more than the mod I assume
The battery decision becomes quite important then. At least the upside is that if you revert to a two battery mod after that you can "unmarry" the two quad sets and have four "married" duo sets.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (28/2/17)

Silver said:


> And its nice to have a spare set to be able to swap out the four batts for a fresh set
> So you actually should be looking to get 8 batteries
> And that costs more than the mod I assume
> The battery decision becomes quite important then. At least the upside is that if you revert to a two battery mod after that you can "unmarry" the two quad sets and have four "married" duo sets.


i always wondered. Say you have 4 batteries. And one gets damaged for instance. Do you need to buy a whole new 4 then or would you just replace 1. That would be very expensive if you replacing all 4 due to 1 damaged lol

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Vitblitz (28/2/17)

Thank you, so now I have 4 options, as I have also been recommenced the

*Joyetech*
*Joyetech eVic Primo 200w TC Mod*

R 870.00






https://www.vapeaway.co.za/collecti...ch-evic-primo-200w-tc-mod?variant=35888378950
Out of the 4 which should I go for? I would prefer to spend less but ovb if the more exp product is better I would go for it.


----------



## Kalashnikov (28/2/17)

Vitblitz said:


> Thank you, so now I have 4 options, as I have also been recommenced the
> 
> *Joyetech*
> *Joyetech eVic Primo 200w TC Mod*
> ...


Well Joytech do make some decent mods. So you wont do wrong with that 1 im sure. guess it all comes down to looks and price now. Performance should be the same

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vitblitz (28/2/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> Well Joytech do make some decent mods. So you wont do wrong with that 1 im sure. guess it all comes down to looks and price now. Performance should be the same


Perfect, thanks for the advice.


----------



## eybers.ryan23 (28/2/17)

Minikin V2 anyway. I have a V2 and I haven't had a single issue with it, the feel of it is just incredible, responsive touch screen and awesome features. 
You'll be satisfied and extremely happy with the V2 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (28/2/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> i always wondered. Say you have 4 batteries. And one gets damaged for instance. Do you need to buy a whole new 4 then or would you just replace 1. That would be very expensive if you replacing all 4 due to 1 damaged lol



Good point @Kalashnikov 
I think it depends how old they are. If they are still fairly new i suppose buying one new battery would not really be too detrimental to the situation - ie such that all four are still pretty evenly matched.

However, knowing me I would probably get a new set of four and then use the three good ones as singles for single battery mods.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## PsyCLown (28/2/17)

To me this is a no brainer. Minikin v2. That curve function is amazing and I feel as if it is highly underrated.

That Rx300 is soooo big, like, do you really want to carry a brick around with you when you aren't going to be using the 300w.
I am not a big Joyetech fan and dislike the look of the Snowwolf - which is also an old mod and has some issues from what I remember when I did research on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (28/2/17)

PsyCLown said:


> To me this is a no brainer. Minikin v2. That curve function is amazing and I feel as if it is highly underrated.
> 
> That Rx300 is soooo big, like, do you really want to carry a brick around with you when you aren't going to be using the 300w.
> I am not a big Joyetech fan and dislike the look of the Snowwolf - which is also an old mod and has some issues from what I remember when I did research on it.


The snow wolf mentioned is the New 1 It came out after the minikin v2. It's dual battery and is now the size of the old snow wolf mini.


----------



## Yiannaki (1/3/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> The snow wolf mentioned is the New 1 It came out after the minikin v2. It's dual battery and is now the size of the old snow wolf mini.
> View attachment 86656


Stop getting so defensive   

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kalashnikov (1/3/17)

Yiannaki said:


> Stop getting so defensive
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Stop raiding on my parade lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Vitblitz (1/3/17)

Yiannaki said:


> Stop getting so defensive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Snow wolf and scratches? heard thats an issue/


----------



## Kalashnikov (1/3/17)

Vitblitz said:


> Snow wolf and scratches? heard thats an issue/


mine has no scratches yet and its about a month old used daily. Front and back is made of glass so i dont see that scratching

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vitblitz (1/3/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> mine has no scratches yet and its about a month old used daily. Front and back is made of glass so i don't see that scratching


hopefully gorilla glass, so it wont.

I just end up scratching stuff badly


----------

